# Please keep your hopes up ladies it does work - my success story :)



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi,
I remember feeling like you all and would of loved to have heard success stories so hope you dont mind 
 dont give up hope    I have had a successful FET cycle with very poor embryo's they where fantastic before the thaw but when defrosted I had two put back in and one was only a 2 cell and the other a 4 but weren't doing much and hadnt over so many hours. But I now have a beautiful 13mth old son    I remember leaving the hospital and I burst into tears and turned to my husband and said 'whats the point anymore' I even caught swine flu waiting for the results..... so PLEASE dont give up hope!! I concieved against all the odds 
I wish you all the luck in the world 
love 
Kelly and Max 
xxxx


----------



## traynor (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi iv had 1failed fresh cycle n 1 failed fet .I had fet this time last yr n in between then n now had my tubes removed 2 mth ago.Iv got 6 frozen eggs n im hopin 2 start treatment in the summer ,want to b fully healed.Readin ur story gave me hope as im feelin a bit apprehnsive bout goin through it again ,its been told its not successful that i carnt face!thanks 4 sharinxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Tulip.
Wow you really did have some odds stacked against you! Poor you catching swine flu at such a crucial time.  And yet you have a beautiful baby despite the odds. What a lovely uplifting story , Thankyou for sharing it! It gives me and my one embryo hope!


----------

